

Apple makes more from sale of 1 Mac than HP from 7 PCs - shawndumas
http://mattrichman.tumblr.com/post/6844151919/a-consequence-of-losing-the-pc-wars#

======
leff_f
I wonder how many Mac owners got upset after reading this article... :) . Is
HP 7 times more efficient as a company for the end user than Apple?

~~~
AllenKids
WAT? Company makes less money does not translate into consumers get more value
out of the product.

~~~
leff_f
There is a correlation between price and value and there is a correlation
between price and how much company makes....so there should be a correlation
between how much company makes and value provided to a customer.

~~~
AllenKids
Then Apple clearly comes out head... by a mile.

